# Emotional decision for trying for number 3



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

This is a really tricky one and i am really hoping i don't offend anyone with what i say, it is not intended to but i am in such a dilemma that i am hoping some FF will have some wise words to help us make the right decision.
SO....
My DH was diagnosed with Leukaemia in 2002, we have always been advised not to even attempt to conceive naturally because of the cocktail of drugs he has been on.  All this time and still now not even knowing if conception would be possible anyway 

We knew DH would always be on some form of medication as his type of Leukaemia has no cure so we decided to bite the bullet and go down the ICSI route with sperm frozen before chemo and have been extremely lucky to have two gorgeous LO's.  
Recently we have been discussing trying for another baby and discussed it with DH's Consultant who has now said that he cant see any reason why we couldn't try naturally (  ) as there have been many babies born from with fathers on the same drug as dh and all has been fine, apparently it is more tricky if the mum is on the drug.  This scares me and excites me at the same time, i am worried that in years to come there may be problems that occur that they don't know about now as the drug has not been around that long and the oldest children born must be under 10.  But from what i have read they say that the drug doesn't affect the sperm.  My other issue, which DH doesn't 'get' is that we have 4 frosties and my son was a FET baby and it feels like they are waiting to be given a chance and if we try naturally and amazingly get lucky then what about our frosties?    I don't feel like i could leave them and let them perish, if we hadn't used our first batch of frosties my little handsome chap wouldn't be upstairs snoring away!   
I am so so torn and i know that none of it may work and then all this doesn't matter but i have to be positive that it will and look at all the outcomes.
That is probably quite jumbled as it is whirling about in my head and its hard to write it all down concisely.

Any views?  Love to hear them whatever they may be.  I keep going around in circles in my head!


----------



## pigtail (Apr 4, 2008)

hi,just my opinion, I would consider the frosties. First, your boy and girl are healthy, no doubt the no.3 will be same. but with all drugs, it may not turn out as what the doctor said. right?

good luck.


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

I would if you have four frosties, have four natural cycles having them put back one at a time so you dont waste a single one, then go for au natural should that fail....

xLotsky


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

as all the others have said, definately worth giving the frosties a chance first if you want another child, as what would you do with them if not?
Obviously only my opinion, but go for it, and the very best of luck - we will be waiting for the good news x
chick


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Thank you so so much, i was really struggling with this one, my heart was saying frosties but the attraction to try to conceive with just 2 people in the room was appealing too as that would be a bit of a novelty rather than about 5 of us there!!!

Gearing up with multivits and healthier lifestyle for a few months and then hopefully be waking up our Frosties.

Thanks for helping me come to the right decision. xx


----------

